# Problème de connexion Airport Express



## FjRond (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Suite à la mise à jour iTunes 10.6 sur l'un de mes iMac, je rencontre le problème suivant avec AirPlay: lorsque je sélectionne Airport Express avec iTunes, la fenêtre d'attente de connexion s'affiche sans résultat (voir la pièce jointe). Elle apparaît bien dans les choix possibles d'AirPlay, tout comme le Freebox Server qui quant à lui fonctionne normalement. Si je redémarre l'ordinateur, le problème disparaît, mais il réapparaît après une fermeture de session, ce qu'en général je fais chaque soir pour des raisons de sécurité et de confidentialité.
Ce problème n'apparaît que sur l'un des deux iMac de la maison, bien que tous deux soient sur Lion et aient fait l'objet des mêmes mises à jour.
Mon réseau est constitué du Freebox Server, d'une Time Capsule, de l'Airport Express. Le wifi est désactivé sur Le Freeebox et sur les iMac. L'Airport Express est sur le réseau Wifi de Time Capsule.
Quand je lance Utilitaire Airport sur l'iMac incriminé, tout paraît OK: les indicateurs sont au vert.
De plus, l'iPod Touch de mon fils s'y connecte sans problème.
Voilà, il me semble avoir été assez complet.
J'ai tenté une réinstallation d'iTunes, une reconfiguration de l'Airport Express, rien n'y fait. Ajoutons que sur l'iTunes de mon iMac, iTunes Match est activé.
Merci de votre attention et de vos lumières. Il m'a paru que le problème est probablement plus de réseau que d'iTunes; c'est pourquoi j'ai posté dans ce forum.


----------



## FjRond (11 Mars 2012)

J'apporte une précision sur le problème. J'ai aujourd'hui le message suivant qui s'affiche:


> *Une erreur inconnue (-15006) sest produite lors de la connexion au périphérique AirPlay « HIFI ».*


J'ai trouvé avec Google plusieurs pages sur ce type d'erreur, mais aucune solution. N'y a-t-il vraiment personne pour savoir ce que signifie ce problème et avoir une idée de solution? J'ajoute encore qu'après mise en veille de l'iMac sans fermer la session, le problème se manifeste. Ce qui veut dire qu'à chaque fois que je faire fonctionner AirPlay, il faut redémarrer l'ordinateur!


----------



## FjRond (11 Mars 2012)

FjRond a dit:


> J'apporte une précision sur le problème. J'ai aujourd'hui le message suivant qui s'affiche:
> 
> J'ai trouvé avec Google plusieurs pages sur ce type d'erreur, mais aucune solution. N'y a-t-il vraiment personne pour savoir ce que signifie ce problème et avoir une idée de solution? J'ajoute encore qu'après mise en veille de l'iMac sans fermer la session, le problème se manifeste. Ce qui veut dire qu'à chaque fois que je faire fonctionner AirPlay, il faut redémarrer l'ordinateur!


En fait, c'est sur les deux iMac que j'ai le problème. Ce qui me fait dire qu'il doit y avoir un problème avec la mise à jour d'iTunes. Mais comment se fait-il que personne ne réponde à ce sujet, ne serait-ce que pour confirmer ou infirmer l'existence de ce problème?


----------



## FjRond (13 Mars 2012)

En désespoir de cause, j'ai contacté Apple Support Express Lane. Une charmante dame m'a demandé de supprimer le fichier  /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.PowerManagement.plist, puis de redémarrer.
Il semble que c'était bien la solution. Autrement dit, le passage d'iTunes 10.5.3 à 10.6 corrompu ce fichier qui causait ce problème.
Cela fait plaisir d'avoir une assistance téléphonique où on ne vous demande pas de répéter bêtement les opérations courantes, mais où on sait où chercher pour régler un problème.


----------



## FjRond (16 Mars 2012)

Finalement, rien n'est résolu. J'en suis toujours au même point. Ça a fonctionné quelques heures, et plus rien.


----------



## FjRond (20 Mars 2012)

J'alimente la discussion tout seul
J'ai changé de réseau wifi Time Capsule pour celui de la freebox. J'ai fait tout la démarche décrite ici.
Tout cela sans changement: AirPlay vers hp Freebox fonctionne normalement. Par contre, après redémarrage, je peux avoir ma hifi pendant quelques heures, et ça décroche (aléatoirement).
Les conseillers Apple se creusent la tête sur ce problème.
Vivement une prochaine màj iTunes qui remettra tout en ordre (je croise les doigts).


----------



## patple (26 Juin 2012)

FjRond a dit:


> J'alimente la discussion tout seul
> J'ai changé de réseau wifi Time Capsule pour celui de la freebox. J'ai fait tout la démarche décrite ici.
> Tout cela sans changement: AirPlay vers hp Freebox fonctionne normalement. Par contre, après redémarrage, je peux avoir ma hifi pendant quelques heures, et ça décroche (aléatoirement).
> Les conseillers Apple se creusent la tête sur ce problème.
> Vivement une prochaine màj iTunes qui remettra tout en ordre (je croise les doigts).



Bonjour,
Avez vous résolu votre problème ? J'ai posté à la suite de ce fil mais, comme pour vous, cela ne semble intéresser personne. 
J'ai créé une nouvelle discution sur le même sujet, mais là non plus cela ne semble  intéresser qui que ce soit


----------

